
Functions as Docker containers - mnmlsm
https://github.com/bfirsh/funker
======
foxylion
This looks a bit like a very small microservice with a RPC api, to call the
functionality.

So there is no "serverless" which is only spinning up the container as needed.
Or scaling up the containers if required. Hoped to see something like that. :)

